# TTS Roadster V Boxster 718



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I am trying to establish which vehicle is likely to be worth the most in 2.5 years time, my options are as follows:

Brand new TTS Roadster list price with options £49,100 list price £42,500 after discount or

18 plate Porsche Boxster (low mileage) new price £53k used price £47k

Love both vehicles so could live with either. I know that you should rule with your head, but I am married and my wife doesn't see it that way.


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I came from a boxster to a 987 3.4 to a TT RS roadster, I purchased the 2 year old car at under half list and kept a long time so hardly lost anything. Downside was reliability and how it suddenly stepped out in the cold and damp. If you purchase any new car you are going to loose money. The owner of my TT kept 3 months and lost 15k.
The rarity of a car always helps with re sale and considering only 2 for sale in UK I would be going for this at that price.

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Alan Sl said:


> I am trying to establish which vehicle is likely to be worth the most in 2.5 years time, my options are as follows:
> 
> Brand new TTS Roadster list price with options £49,100 list price £42,500 after discount or
> 
> ...


It's a bit complicated as you are comparing a new car with a used one. There was an interesting review in Auto Express last week (issue 1567) comparing the Cayman 718 vs Audi TTS coupe (facelift) vs Alpine A110. Under 'running costs' it said that the Audi was estimated to retain 50.8% of its value at 3 yrs, compared to 58.2% for the Porsche.

This is not an exact science by any means, but if you use those figures (and the list prices you gave) you arrive at values of £24.5k for the Audi and £30.8k for the Porsche &#8230; at 3 years from new. That is, 2021 for the Porsche and 2022 for the Audi. If you assume that the Porsche would lose a further £5k or so during 2022 then the values would be roughly the same at that time.

As you would be paying significantly less for the TTS, then you would stand to lose less money on the Audi. A lot can happen in 2-3 years of course, but changes in the roadster second hand market would probably affect both cars equally. For me, depreciation considerations are never a crucial issue when choosing between cars. As said, all new/newish cars depreciate rapidly and Audi/Porsche are two of the best in that regard.

PS. I am guessing that the Porsche you refer to has quite few extras added? According to the configurator, you can order a brand new 718 Boxster with PDK for £48.5. Just bear in mind that many fancy extras don't count for much if you intend to px the car. All the dealer is generally interested in is age, mileage and condition.


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Get the porsche, but be careful to make sure its got a decent set of options. Most non S porsches are purchased from new with the minimum options ticked and they don't come with much from base.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

PJ. said:


> I came from a boxster to a 987 3.4 to a TT RS roadster, I purchased the 2 year old car at under half list and kept a long time so hardly lost anything. Downside was reliability and how it suddenly stepped out in the cold and damp. If you purchase any new car you are going to loose money. The owner of my TT kept 3 months and lost 15k.
> The rarity of a car always helps with re sale and considering only 2 for sale in UK I would be going for this at that price.
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U


Nice motor and does make financial since, but personally not a fan of big wheels and rear fixed spoilers. I agree with you about how the Boxster would handle in the wet and cold. That's one of my concerns so still deliberating.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Blade Runner said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to establish which vehicle is likely to be worth the most in 2.5 years time, my options are as follows:
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply with your detailed response. Yes the Boxster has some nice options, compared to others of a similar price. I am awaiting on the dealer getting back to me to see if there is any movement on the price.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

AceVentura said:


> Get the porsche, but be careful to make sure its got a decent set of options. Most non S porsches are purchased from new with the minimum options ticked and they don't come with much from base.


Decisions decisions hopefully will decide in the next couple of days! Yes definitely agree that many are poorly spec'd thought Audi was bad.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Do Boxsters suffer from the infamous frozen window problem? Obviously not a defining issue when making your decision but as you live in the North East it could be something to at least consider.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Alan Sl said:


> I am trying to establish which vehicle is likely to be worth the most in 2.5 years time, my options are as follows:
> 
> Brand new TTS Roadster list price with options £49,100 list price £42,500 after discount or
> 
> ...


The Porsche. The TTS will be worth less than £40k as soon as you drive out of the showroom. 718 is a better drive too. Running costs, the Audi takes that, based on my Porsche versus Audi ownership experiences. I'd still buy with my heart, so that's the Porsche in this example.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

718 every day of the week. if you test drive one you won't be going to Audi...


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Arbalest said:


> Do Boxsters suffer from the infamous frozen window problem? Obviously not a defining issue when making your decision but as you live in the North East it could be something to at least consider.


Living in the frozen north is a big problem with my TT. Thankfully I have the option of another motor to drive. If the the windows don't freeze up with the Porsche that would be a bonus.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> 718 every day of the week. if you test drive one you won't be going to Audi...


Drove a 718 this week - lovely motor. My only nagging doubt is rear wheel drive. Living in Northumberland the roads are nearly always wet or greasy. I don't drive my cars hard so may not be an issue?


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Alan Sl said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 718 every day of the week. if you test drive one you won't be going to Audi...
> ...


I've tested two 718's but didn't get a chance to delve into the cars track ability. For me the Porsche Boxter is the only car offering close to what the TT roadster offers and whilst I do love the looks I'm not totally smitten. When you start the 718 it sounds horrible, especially at idle. I'm not talking about exhaust note, which burbles like a WRX and sounds ok, no I'm talking about the engine rattle, which sounds more like an old Beetle!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Alan Sl said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 718 every day of the week. if you test drive one you won't be going to Audi...
> ...


Your original post said that you loved both and could live with either. Wavering a bit? I wouldn't worry too much about the RWD if I were you. The issue is a bit overstated. I'm sure most of us have owned RWD BMW's, if not Porsches. You just drive to the conditions and it is really only snow and ice where you have to be extra careful. Not the conditions in which you would probably be driving the Boxster anyway? There are plenty of Boxster S and Cayman S owners in the north of Scotland who seem to manage Ok.

For my two pennyworth, the balance of the car and (especially) the weighting/feel of the steering make the Porsche a more enjoyable car to drive. There has been a lot of moaning in Porsche circles about the new 2.0 litre 4 cylinder engine (ref: lack of 'character'/noise) but that is a personal thing. Performance wise, its a cracker. The dash in the Porsche is looking a bit dated (and there is no Android Auto), but that's about it.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Barmybob said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


It's interesting you mention the car at start up, I thought it sounded a bit odd, but wasn't too concerned about it.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Blade Runner said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I have never owned or driven the non turbo boosters, so not too concerned about the demise of these motors. Though many people are which is fair enough.

I am not normally indecisive about choosing my next car but just want to make sure it's what the choice is right for my wife and myself. With the Boxster having to be a preowned/ demonstrator it's been difficult to source the right spec/colour within my budget. Iam trying to be as flexible as possible though.

I saw one 718 that fitted the bill. Contacted the Porsche dealer asked for a video presentation days ago as I am a good distance for them - Still waiting. Took ages for them to come up a fair p/e valuation for my car subject to them seeing it. Eventually got it (terrible valuation) he said it would look at the figures and get back to me by close of business today -still waiting!

Cannot believe their total lack of interest in trying to sell a car.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Blade Runner said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I have never owned or driven the non turbo boosters, so not too concerned about the demise of these motors. Though many people are which is fair enough.

I am not normally indecisive about choosing my next car but just want to make sure that the choice is right for my wife and myself. With the Boxster having to be a preowned/ demonstrator it's been difficult to source the right spec/colour within my budget. Iam trying to be as flexible as possible though.

I saw one 718 that fitted the bill. Contacted the Porsche dealer asked for a video presentation days ago as I am a good distance for them - Still waiting. Took ages for them to come up a fair p/e valuation for my car subject to them seeing it. Eventually got it (terrible valuation) he said he would look at the figures and get back to me by close of business today -still waiting!

Cannot believe their total lack of interest in trying to sell a car.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Took the plunge today and ordered the TTS Roadster, kept pretty much standard apart from the following:

Alloy wheel change
Comfort pack (but concerned a bit about keyless entry though  )
Deluxe climate
Alcantara seats
Debaged 
Nano grey

And that's it really. Waiting for actual build details but it's likely to be approx 4/5 months. I was very tempted with the Porsche but stuck with Audi again. On the whole I have had pretty good service from them and the dealers over the last 15 yrs


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Did you not go for the Wind deflector too ?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Did you not go for the Wind deflector too ?


Our first two roadsters had the wind deflector as standard but it didn't seem to make any difference. Our current mk3 hasn't got it and cannot say we miss it to be honest.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Alan Sl said:


> (but concerned a bit about keyless entry though  )


Don't be. When you are parked where it is obvious your keys are nearby (like on your drive) then disable keyless by locking with the lock button on the key fob then press the door handle lock button within 10s. After this you need to unlock with the button on the key fob so the keyless thieves can't open it. The rest of the time you can use it keyless.


----------



## ZeroFx (Mar 28, 2019)

BMW have solved this problem with a sensor which turns signal off after 30 seconds of no movement.

Id say this is a much better way of solving the problem


----------



## ZeroFx (Mar 28, 2019)

Alan Sl said:


> Took the plunge today and ordered the TTS Roadster, kept pretty much standard apart from the following:
> 
> Alloy wheel change
> Comfort pack (but concerned a bit about keyless entry though  )
> ...


Would you mind sharing your deal so i can work out what to expect?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZeroFx said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Took the plunge today and ordered the TTS Roadster, kept pretty much standard apart from the following:
> ...


I got £6767 off the Roadster (approx 14%) The dealers that I tried after much negotiations did all basically arrive at this figure. The main issue was p/e values for my car which varied greatly. The price that I accepted eventually was virtually what I worked out myself as a fair price for my TT. Especially as my TTS won't arrive for approx 5 months. As the old saying goes it is the price to change that counts. This figure also includes £1500 Audi contribution which I will pay off after the car arrives).

I very nearly had a low mileage Porsche Boxster but the value for my car was just too low. So didn't bother


----------



## ZeroFx (Mar 28, 2019)

Alan Sl said:


> ZeroFx said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Sl said:
> ...


how do they calculate p/e when you are not getting the car for 5 months?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think there is an exact science. Historically they have an idea of how much a vehicle is likely to depreciate. For example a Roadster is likely to depreciate more in the winter than the summer months. I think this is why (other than greed) the valuations varied so much.

Several years ago a vehicle I wanted had a similar lead in time but the dealer (non Audi) refused to give a value and said they would give me what ever the vehicle would be worth when the new one arrived. So I had no idea how much the cost to change was going to be. Needless to say I didn't bother.

I think the fact that I was trading in an Audi for another Audi probably gave the dealer more confidence in their projection.


----------

